# Aus Klassendiagramm JAVA CODE



## lernen.2007 (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gutes Plugin oder ein Tool, das während bzw. auch nach der Zeichnung von Klassendiagrammen, gutes Java Code erzeugt.

Gruß
erkan.erpolat


----------



## kroesi (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi, leider hast du nicht geschrieben, für was du ein Plugin brauchst 

Aber falls du ein einfaches Plugin für Eclipse brauchst :

http://green.sourceforge.net/

Ist einfach zu bedienen, aber auch ein wenig simpel ...

Krösi


----------



## lernen.2007 (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ja ich brauche ein Plugin für ECLIPSE. Danke

Gruß
erkan.erpolat


----------



## MiMi (31. Oktober 2007)

Wenns kein Plugin sein muss, in Jude kann man ein Klassendiagramm zeichnen (auch Use cases etc), und daraus dann Code erstellen lassen.


----------



## Bad_Law (31. Oktober 2007)

Fujaba ist auch recht empfehlenswert allerdings existiet für die aktuelle Eclipse Version bisher kein Plugin


----------



## lernen.2007 (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe green uml jetzt unter eclipse installiert, aber nirgendswo gibt es eine Anleitung wie ich damit anfangen kann. Weiß jemand von euch wie es geht?


Gruß
erkan erpolat


----------



## lernen.2007 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss dafür ein neues Projekt und package anlegen, damit gleichzeitig auch von UML Diagramm und andererseit auch JAVA Code generiert werden kann.

Gruß


----------

